# Fire turns itself off overnight, hard to turn back on



## CincyTriGuy (Feb 25, 2009)

Curious if anyone else has this problem. If I let my Fire sit overnight without placing it on the charger, it turns itself off. I'm assuming there must be an idle timeout setting somewhere, although I haven't found it. But when I attempt to turn it back on in the morning, it takes MANY presses of the power button for it to respond. Sometimes I have to hold the power button down for 10+ seconds and then tap it many times after that. I haven't discovered any rhyme or reason or pattern to get it to turn on, I just have to keep pressing the power button over and over and over.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

Something similar happened to me, but only one time.  I'm not sure if it was turned off or just locked up.  When I pressed the power button it would light up briefly but nothing on the screen.  I tried plugging it it but the charging light didn't come on.  The fix for me was to "reboot" as follows...I held the power button down for about 20 seconds, released the button, then pressed it again briefly.  At this point, it restarted with the normal "Kindle Fire" screen.  Hasn't happened since.  I would try that and if you still have problems contact Amazon.


----------



## BettyR (May 11, 2010)

I had that happen to me several times. My first inclination of a problem was when I plugged in the cord to recharge and the light wouldn't come on. After panicking, I finally held the start button in for 30 seconds. The Fire rebooted, and then when I plugged the cord in again, the light came on. After recharging I went to turn on the Fire, but it wouldn't turn on. I had to hold the start button in for 30 seconds for another reboot. 

The second time this happened to me, I called customer service. My new Fire is on its way.


----------



## CincyTriGuy (Feb 25, 2009)

Interesting. Well hopefully the software update that's supposed to be out soon will resolve this, as it does appear to be a software issue. I'll wait until then to call support, as I'm already on my 2nd Fire (first one had a screen defect) and I don't want to reload and reconfigure everything a 3rd time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Never had that happen.  I'd definitely call Kindle CS if it become too annoying . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not had mine do that.  Definitely contact CS if it persists after the software upgrade.

Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------

